# 105 Text Files on Survival



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

This link was posted on another site. Some of the articles I have already read. Looks promising for the ones that I have not read.

T E X T F I L E S


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like quite a bit of info but my eyes don't seem to work very well with that black background and green text. I read about halfway down the list and gave up. Everything started running together.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Looks like quite a bit of info but my eyes don't seem to work very well with that black background and green text. I read about halfway down the list and gave up. Everything started running together.


Probably why I have this splitting headache!!!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I quite before it came to that point.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Great info!*

Once you click on the links, it goes back to the regular text on the screen. I just downloaded about 2/3 of these articles, they look like good information! Thanks for passing it on, I plan on doing the same.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> I quite before it came to that point.


You are a much wiser man than I :hmmm:


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jan 1, 2010)

I just scrolled down to the bottom and located the link that enabled me to download a zip archive of all the files - I couldn't be bothered putting up with the green on black for any longer than it took me to locate the archive and copy it...

Cheers for the link Expeditioner


----------



## CVFD_Madman (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, thanks Expeditioner...good stuff.

Also, thanks wolf1066 for pointing out the zip link. I did not catch that on my first look.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

WOW ... Thanks Expeditioner!:2thumb:


----------



## Al-Thi'b (Jan 6, 2010)

Some of those worth saving especially the jungle related.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Whoa. I appreciate all of the information Expeditioner! :beercheer:


----------



## dc300a (Apr 4, 2011)

I just spent entirely toom uch time reding those when I should be doing other things  ... good read thought and worth bookmarking for later. Thanks!


----------



## woodsong (Sep 4, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Looks like quite a bit of info but my eyes don't seem to work very well with that black background and green text. I read about halfway down the list and gave up. Everything started running together.


Was like reading and old-school 3270 green screen.


----------



## gabbysdadmark (Jan 15, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the information. Lots of good stuff there. :2thumb:


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Agreed.. lots of good stuff!  Thanks!


----------

